# Heartworm



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

For those of you that stop heartworm meds in the cold months, when you start back up in the spring do you first do a heartworm test?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Since moving to Cape Cod, I have been advised by my vet to continue year round, but when I lived in the Metrowest area of the State, I did stop for the winter and then had the test performed before staring again in the spring. However, they do test here every spring as well, even though the treatment is year round. Perhaps my vet is looking at the $$, although I don't buy my products from her.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys have been on heartworm all their lives. This is the first year I'm stopping during the winter months. My vet doesn't test in the spring because its hasn't been necessary because I never stopped....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I do stop in the winter, and yes I ALWAYS have him tested before starting up again in the spring. Remember that heart worm meds work to kill the critters AFTER, not to actually "prevent" them. So you start approximately one month after the first possible chance of exposure. Late May/Early June is the earliest that would EVER be needed around here, and that is being VERY conservative. The end of June would probably be fine most years. I suspect you are probably a LITTLE warmer than we are, but I suspect that late May would work fine for you too. Dave posted a nice chart of the possible infection dates by region at one point… Maybe you can get him to post it again. Then remember that you need to give the last dose at least a month AFTER the last possible date of infection. I our area, that usually means a late Nov./early Dec. dose.

The reason it's important to test if you are going to take them off for part of the year is that if they DO, manage to get themselves infected (and it CAN happen, even to dogs who are on preventative year-round) and you give them Heart worm meds when they have a high population of heart worms in their system, the die-off of the worms, themselves can cause damage to the heart and lungs. So dogs with an active infection have to be carefully managed during treatment.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So a dog can get heartworm even when on medication year round?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If so that would mean dogs should be tested yearly no matter what? Yikes, I guess my guys are due!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> So a dog can get heartworm even when on medication year round?


Yes. It's unlikely, but possible.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> If so that would mean dogs should be tested yearly no matter what? Yikes, I guess my guys are due!!


I think they are probably fine, but, yes, my vet advises to test annually.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Jean Dodds recommends the monthly PLAIN heartworm medicine given every 45 days. Basically the medications that just contain Ivermectin (although note that Ivermectin can be a problem for Border Collies and related breeds, so ask your vet for an alternative). Do not use the 6-month shots, use the monthly preventative so you have control in the event your animal experiences a reaction to the medication. It is an accepted practice among dog owners who practice holistic care that Interceptor and Heartgard are given every six weeks instead of every four because they are effective for that long. If you live in a state that does not have mosquitoes year round, it is also important to take your dog off the pills for a few months. In order for microfilariae to develop into the infective stage, it needs to be sufficiently warm (above 57 degrees) for a period of time. It takes approximately 6 months for the microfilariae to mature into adult heartworms, so stopping the drug for a few months will still allow for kill of the various stages when started up again. In fact, ask your vet -- if the adult heartworm load is not too heavy, it is possible to treat the dog using the heartworm preventative rather than putting them through the toxic treatment of arsenic to kill the worms. It is a good idea to give Milk Thistle or an herbal liver detox formula following a dose of the heartworm drug


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

My vet recommends taking year round due to the prevention of other things. For example, if you take Heartgard Plus it protects against hookworms and roundworms which can be a year round problem. If giving Heartgard regular, its probably not such a big deal to give only warmer months. Thats my understanding.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if you want avoid these poisons ,you can test twice a year ..

If you’re not going to use meds, homeopathic veterinarian Jeff Feinman wrote me that he advises semi-annual testing when not using preventatives. My own vet, Tamara Hebbler, agrees. Testing twice yearly helps you catch disease early when it’s easier to treat. Dr. Martin Goldstein in The Nature Of Animal Healing says: “Only a small percentage of dogs who get heartworm die of it, especially if they’re routinely tested twice yearly for early detection. Even in untreated dogs, after a period of uncomfortable symptoms, the adult worms die….”


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> My vet recommends taking year round due to the prevention of other things. For example, if you take Heartgard Plus it protects against hookworms and roundworms which can be a year round problem. If giving Heartgard regular, its probably not such a big deal to give only warmer months. Thats my understanding.


I would MUCH rather treat other parasites if and when my dog got them than to feed a chemical to them all year long to "prevent" infection. The other parasites are not life threatening and easily treated when/if the dog becomes infected. A simple fecal sample once or twice a year will catch them.

And again, any time you combine chemicals/treatments/preventatives, you have no idea WHICH chemical cause the problem if your dog does have a bad reaction to one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> if you want avoid these poisons ,you can test twice a year ..
> 
> If you're not going to use meds, homeopathic veterinarian Jeff Feinman wrote me that he advises semi-annual testing when not using preventatives. My own vet, Tamara Hebbler, agrees. Testing twice yearly helps you catch disease early when it's easier to treat. Dr. Martin Goldstein in The Nature Of Animal Healing says: "Only a small percentage of dogs who get heartworm die of it, especially if they're routinely tested twice yearly for early detection. Even in untreated dogs, after a period of uncomfortable symptoms, the adult worms die&#8230;."


I'll have to talk to my vet about this&#8230; I'd MUCH rather test twice a year than dose regularly if that is reasonable for our area.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont give my dogs heartworm medication at all. I do test once or twice a year, sometimes more often. For example this year my lab got sick (I think he ate plastic but not sure) and we had bloodwork completed while he was sick and a follow up a few months later when he was well for comparison. At that time they tested for heartworm also and other illnesses. For both dogs I take poo samples in a couple of times a year too. I would rather spend the money on blood work versus chemicals. Heartworm is a tricky one. Even my holistic vet suggests we give it to the dogs. I just cant do it, for whatever reason I have a bad feeling about giving it. Unfortunately I have had to result to chemical tick control because the dogs were getting ticks and the holistic methods did not work.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok so I'm confused. I just called my vet and they said if I go off the heartguard plus I would only need to test once year.... Is that enough? Also what will prevent worms?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Ok so I'm confused. I just called my vet and they said if I go off the heartguard plus I would only need to test once year.... Is that enough? Also what will prevent worms?


If you go off completely? Or if you just go off over the winter? If you just go off over the winter, for sure, you only need to test once&#8230; before you start the meds up again.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was considering off all together but if I did that how would I prevent worms?


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I take my chances that my dogs wont get it. My lab is nine, he hasnt been on it for probably seven years. I used to give him the medication on the six week schedule, then I tapered off to just the summer, then I stopped completely. We have a lot of mosquitoes in my area, but once I read up on what the medication did I just couldnt do it anymore. I did notice some improvements after I stopped giving it to him, such as no more ear infections. I have never given my hav heartworm and have no plans on doing so. They are indoor dogs except for long walks and I am careful with their activities outside during dusk (for example I dont let them hang out on the deck) and I spray them with an herbal repellent. 

Interestingly when we were at the vet getting tests done on the dogs the vet mentioned several failures with heartworm products.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I get it. Go off completely and just test for heartworm twice a year. Also check stools once a year for worms. I like this idea better than poisoning them. I cringe everytime I give it. Plus, I have to use tick poison and I think that's enough! I'm going to talk to my vet about doing this. Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I was considering off all together but if I did that how would I prevent worms?


worms is easy&#8230; take in a fecal sample, and only treat if they find something.

Not sure how often you'd have to test for heart worm if they were off preventatives all year. Probably depends on where you live. I think I might want to test twice a year, just to be cautious.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I cant remember what the vet charges for a test but I dont think it is too much. Probably less than a supply of the medication. I usually get the test for heartworm, lyme etc and all of it at once (lyme is rare where I live) and bring in a stool sample.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm guessing from Dave's post if you don't want to use meds at all, you test twice a year. My vet charges 31.00 for heartworm test. I can't image fecal test is expensive so it's pretty much the same cost as the heartworm meds. I'd say its worth not poisoning my dogs for!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda do a consult with Sabine, she is very knowledgable in this area. She does a version of this but it also depends on your circumstances and area. I've done it and it's worth investing a few dollars in esp. with three dogs.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Ack! We just had our vet visit yesterday. I wish I had heard this before then. I would have discussed it. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok. Yes, she did email me back with the price before the holidays. I have been so busy, but I will take a look at her email now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just emailed her that I am moving forward with the consult. It is very reasonable!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I emailed Sabine and then I did a little reading. My concern is taking them off the meds all together and if they get heart worms, I read the cost can be a lot to cure…..I am going to look into this before I make any decisions about stopping the heart worm meds.


----------

